

DB Transactions with Django 1.6 - j1z0
http://www.realpython.com/blog/python/transaction-management-with-django-1-6/

======
j1z0
This is an excerpt (modified to fit a blog post) from the book I'm currently
writing on Python web development with Django. Would love to get feedback from
people. Is it useful? Does it cover the topic well? Thanks.

j1z0

------
softworks
The part about transaction management and all the layers it goes through,
really clarified things for me. Not sure if it's enough to get me to buy your
book, but it's a start. :)

